

Hey Silicon Valley, We Are All Uber - _RPM
https://medium.com/@pandemona/hey-silicon-valley-we-are-all-uber-a74006ecfd29

======
greenyoda
_" This isn’t just Uber’s problem to solve, it’s all of our problem to solve.
Every executive, employee and VC in tech needs to lead by example to change
this culture."_

The reason why the Uber story got so much attention is because that Uber
exec's actions were way outside the norm of what we expect from corporate
behavior (inside or outside the tech industry). Most tech companies are not so
ruthless and unethical that they'd think about spending a million dollars to
try to smear a critical journalist. So no, it's not everyone's problem, it's
the problem of a small number of sociopaths. We are not all Uber.

------
gumby
I agree that over the past 15 years the valley has become less interested in
technology and more interested in money. Palo Alto went from having the lowest
median income of all the surrounding towns to one of the highest by, in part,
kicking out the support systems for the poor.

Nevertheless if you ignore those who strut for the press, there are a TON of
good people doing cool things that really will change the world. A majority of
the startups IMHO.

------
frozenport
Indeed, this standards against the background of most of America where using a
taxi is a sign of profligate spending. Recall the WASPs from Tom Wolf's
_Bondfire of the Vanities_ : [http://www.realcityonline.com/media-book-
bonfire-of-the-vani...](http://www.realcityonline.com/media-book-bonfire-of-
the-vanities/)

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Commuting to work by cab is not the typical use case.

